
Layoffs Reach 23andMe After Hitting Mozilla and the Vision Fund Portfolio - Edouar1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/23/layoffs-reach-23andme-after-hitting-mozilla-and-the-vision-fund-portfolio/
======
Huntsecker
Why is nearly 100% of all articles from techcrunch ? feels like some concerted
effort to generate ad revenue

